# Cyclocross photos



## User169 (1 Feb 2010)

There was an article about cyclocross in one of the Saturday supplements here last weekend. The photos were taken by Marthein Smit - quite a few are on his website (you need to scroll to the right).

http://www.martheinsmit.com/cyclocross.html#koksijde

http://www.martheinsmit.com/cyclocross 2010.html

Cyclocross is shown on Dutch TV quite a lot during the winter, especially the bigger races. Belgian TV (which we can pick up) shows it pretty much every weekend!


----------



## Norm (1 Feb 2010)

Whilst there are some great environmental / atmospheric shots in those pieces, there's a disappointing lack of action shots, with only one or two in each selection.


----------



## palinurus (1 Feb 2010)

Thanks, good stuff.


----------

